# Ubisoft releasing Zombi on August 18th for PS4, Xbox One and PC



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

Why is Ubisoft releasing this piece of shit on PS4, XO and PC? Publish the original intended version!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why is Ubisoft releasing this piece of shit on PS4, XO and PC? Publish the original intended version!


It is the original version  ?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

Haha, I love what it says below the video:



> The nail-biting survival experience of ZombiU™ has been upgraded for download on next-gen consoles and PC. *ZOMBI takes the power of the latest generation* of hardware to bring you a new level of horror. Test your will to survive, but beware: death is permanent, and one wrong move can cause you to lose everything.



Well, it is nothing but the truth. Wii U uses last-gen hardware so they're not wrong in saying so. 



GamerzHell9137 said:


> It is the original version  ?


_Killer Freaks from Outer Space_


----------



## T-hug (Jul 30, 2015)

Can we use Vita like the WiiU gamepad?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Haha, I love what it says below the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google says Killer Freaks From Outer Space is ZombiU so....


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why is Ubisoft releasing this piece of shit on PS4, XO and PC? Publish the original intended version!



Piece of shit? I remember you having this hatred for this game but you're in the minority of people who tried it and couldnt play it because it wasnt call of duty. I seem to recall you whining about how you couldnt find ammo and shoot all the zombies like other games. Its SURVIVAL horror and clearly you are not the intended target audience.

On topic, this game is *great* and im glad to see them try and put it out elsewhere and maybe if it sells better, they might re-visit the idea of making a zombiu 2.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Can we use Vita like the WiiU gamepad?


There's no talk about it so i guess not.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Google says Killer Freaks From Outer Space is ZombiU so....


The original intended version was Killer Freaks from Outer Space but later they decided to make it into another generic zombie game.



Terenigma said:


> Piece of shit? I remember you having this hatred for this game but you're in the minority of people who tried it and couldnt play it because it wasnt call of duty. I seem to recall you whining about how you couldnt find ammo and shoot all the zombies like other games. Its SURVIVAL horror and clearly you are not the intended target audience.
> 
> On topic, this game is *great* and im glad to see them try and put it out elsewhere and maybe if it sells better, they might re-visit the idea of making a zombiu 2.



ZombiU is a crappy generic zombie game and the Xbox already has far better zombie games. So in no way is it actually great.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh boy, can't wait to play an incredibly lackluster, shitty generic zombie survival game on all my other consoles! It's not like there aren't dozens of better alternatives or anything!

Ooooh wait...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh boy, can't wait to play an incredibly lackluster, shitty generic zombie survival game on all my other consoles! It's not like there aren't dozens of better alternatives or anything!
> 
> Ooooh wait...


State of Decay is an awesome zombie survival game unlike this but unfortunately it's Xbox only. Still, for zombie games, Xbox has the best of them.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> State of Decay is an awesome zombie survival game unlike this but unfortunately it's Xbox only. Still, for zombie games, Xbox has the best of them.


PC says hi.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> PC says hi.


With Xbox becoming PC-friendly the gamers will enjoy the best of both worlds but Forza, Halo and Gears might still be only on XO but who knows. Microsoft owns both platforms.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> It is the original version  ?



Yes, it's just a port, nothing will be different lol.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, it's just a port, nothing will be different lol.


A friend told me that he saw new weapons, guess that's cool.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> A friend told me that he saw new weapons, guess that's cool.



Nothing too compelling to get it on another system, really


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 30, 2015)

I really don't get all the hate this game receives


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone who says this game is great is out of their bloody mind - it had the potential to be good, but they botched it hard. It stinks of lazyness from a mile - they were even too lazy to make their own posters for the supermarket area and nicked posters from ASDA and TESCO instead. The game feels unfinished, it's cheap garbage, and that comes from someone who played it from cover to cover. All Ubisoft is doing here is trying to salvage the game since it bombed like a lead zeppelin, they want their money back, so they're re-releasing it as soon as the exclusivity agreement (which was no doubt in place) is void. Compared to the likes of The Last of Us this is bottom-of-the-barrel in terms of zombie games - a genre that's already tired and boring.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 30, 2015)

The game was decent and I enjoyed it and wanted a sequel like many.  There is a lot more shitware out there that is 100 times worse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

retrofan_k said:


> The game was decent and I enjoyed it and wanted a sequel like many.  There is a lot more shitware out there that is 100 times worse.


You know you've struck gold when you start comparing the game to the worst instead of the best. Playing ZombiU is like being the third-best player on the losing team - nothing to boast about, but hey! There are some worse players, like the kid with chronic asthma! ;O;


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You know you've struck gold when you start comparing the game to the worst instead of the best. Playing ZombiU is like being the third-best player on the losing team - nothing to boast about, but hey! There are some worse players, like the kid with chronic asthma! ;O;



I have played all the best titles on every system to date mate and not comparing at all.  If people want to be salty about it then it's fine, I just think it's not as bad as many think and there are loads out there that agree, yet each to their own I guess.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You know you've struck gold when you start comparing the game to the worst instead of the best. Playing ZombiU is like being the third-best player on the losing team - nothing to boast about, but hey! There are some worse players, like the kid with chronic asthma! ;O;


I think the point is that people who didn't enjoyed the game are bashing this game more than this games deserves since there are far worse games that deserve the hate more.
Nobody claims "they struck gold" most people who liked this game are aware that it is very very flawed.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I think the point is that people who didn't enjoyed the game are bashing this game more than this games deserves since there are far worse games that deserve the hate more.
> *Nobody claims "they struck gold" most people who liked this game are aware that it is very very flawed*.


A lot of them aren't. On HUKD almost every single one of them claims that this is one of the best games they ever played and what someone should play when they get a Wii U.

Terrible advice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

retrofan_k said:


> I have played all the best titles on every system to date mate and not comparing at all.  If people want to be salty about it then it's fine, I just think it's not as bad as many think and there are loads out there that agree, yet each to their own I guess.


It's not horrible, but it's not really good either. Saying that it's not bad because there are worse games is like saying that catching a nasty cold is fun because you could've gotten AIDS instead - not really a saving grace. It's not the worst game ever, but I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy it for more than a fiver because it's just not worth it and there are much better games out there to spend hard-earned cash on.


----------



## goober (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With Xbox becoming PC-friendly the gamers will enjoy the best of both worlds but Forza, Halo and Gears might still be only on XO but who knows. Microsoft owns both platforms.



Microsoft only sees fees/royalties on PC if certain APIs and tools are used for development. They may be the dominate OS on PC but outside of DirectX, which devs have been leading failed attempts at rebelling against for decades now, Microsoft doesn't own much of anything on PC gaming. Which is PRECISELY why they went to consoles for control and better royalties.  That said, unless the potential income from exclusive cross-platform games far outweighs perceived hardware sale losses, I don't see them bringing key Xbox exclusives to PC. Of course, in the past they did it terribly AND supported the online infrastructure terribly so of course when they tried in the past it didn't work so well, but who knows. Since Xbox One isn't comfortably in the lead I just can't see them caring about PC anymore than they have to with first party and second party titles.


On topic, I'm fairly forgiving on zombie survival games, just like the movies they're popcorn titles, so I may be interested in this on PC, but I somehow doubt Ubisoft won't screw it up big time with their terrible uPlay DRM...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not horrible, but it's not really good either. Saying that it's not bad because there are worse games is like saying that catching a nasty cold is fun because you could've gotten AIDS instead - not really a saving grace. It's not the worst game ever


ZombiU is better than most Steam Early Access games but come on, this is comparing which game is slightly less shittier.



Foxi4 said:


> but I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy it for more than a fiver because it's just not worth it and there are much better games out there to spend hard-earned cash on.


Even for £5 it's still a bit too much. £1.50 is all right.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 30, 2015)

Now the title, 'Zombi', sounds even stupider than ever.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Now the title, 'Zombi', sounds even stupider than ever.


That's how it's written in other languages and you don't say the letter 'e' so what it makes the title 'Zombi' is just all the more confusingly  vague.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> A lot of them aren't. On HUKD almost every single one of them claims that this is one of the best games they ever played and what someone should play when they get a Wii U.
> 
> Terrible advice.


One man's trash is another man's treasure.
I didn't like The Last of Us but everyone is saying GOTY.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> I didn't like The Last of Us but everyone is saying GOTY.


That is an awful example. The Last of Us is a genuinely good game. If it doesn't appeal to you, okay, but I think it's silly to compare it to an overwhelmingly average game like Zombi(U) for the sake of making your point.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> That is an awful example. The Last of Us is a genuinely good game. If it doesn't appeal to you, okay, but I think it's silly to compare it to an overwhelmingly average game like Zombi(U) for the sake of making your point.


I didn't say its bad, just said that i don't like it (I do have some issues with the game but the thread is not to talk about The Last of Us)
And people are defending ZombiU because everyone's giving a lot of negative flack that it didn't deserve, and people are still going about it.
If you didn't like it then cool, just stop bashing it like its the worst thing ever and stop being over critical to people who liked it and to the possible new players/buyers. Your opinion is your opinion, doesn't mean everyone else is gonna have the same opinion about the game. It may be bad, it may be good but why does itmatter? If people are having fun then that's all what matters. The game isn't for sure made for everyone.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I didn't say its bad, just said that i don't like it (I do have some issues with the game but the thread is not to talk about The Last of Us)
> And people are defending ZombiU because everyone's giving a lot of negative flack that it didn't deserve, and people are still going about it.
> If you didn't like it then cool, just stop bashing it like its the worst thing ever and stop being over critical to people who liked it and to the possible new players/buyers. Your opinion is your opinion, doesn't mean everyone else is gonna have the same opinion about the game. It may be bad, it may be good but why does itmatter? If people are having fun then that's all what matters. The game isn't for sure made for everyone.


That's what people do not get though.
Criticizing negatively a game is not just opinions thrown at it. Some flawed things can also be facts and can be improved on and this is what @Foxi4  is pointing out,

If you have fun with a game, that's fine. However, that doesn't mean that a game is good, even though it is fun for some.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

gamefan5 said:


> That's what people do not get though.
> Criticizing negatively a game is not just opinions thrown at it. Some flawed things can also be facts and can be improved on and this is what @Foxi4  is pointing out,
> 
> If you have fun with a game, that's fine. However, that doesn't mean that a game is good, even though it is fun for some.


He didn't say that much about it, if he feels so offended by someone saying that the was fine then he can write a review about it.
No one said that the game was the best game ever but just said that the game was fine, it has flaws but its not bad or horrible.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I didn't say its bad, just said that i don't like it (I do have some issues with the game but the thread is not to talk about The Last of Us) And people are defending ZombiU because everyone's giving a lot of negative flack that it didn't deserve, and people are still going about it. If you didn't like it then cool, just stop bashing it like its the worst thing ever and stop being over critical to people who liked it and to the possible new players/buyers. Your opinion is your opinion, doesn't mean everyone else is gonna have the same opinion about the game. It may be bad, it may be good but why does itmatter? If people are having fun then that's all what matters. The game isn't for sure made for everyone.


Maybe people just expected more of Ubisoft? The game feels like it was made by a team of fresh graduates, it looks, feels and plays amateurish. When you see Ubisoft releasing Far Cry 4 in one hand and ZombiU in the other, you have to stop and wonder whether the game had any resources or talent allocated to it. Here's how I think it went down - a group of devs had an idea about Killer Freaks from Space, some big wig exec in Ubisoft said _"nah, too risky, make it about zombies, people like zombies 'cause The Walking Dead"_ and the team did just that with zero enthusiasm just to push the title out as quickly as possible.

Let me say this again, bacause I don't think it stuck the first time - the team _scanned posters by ASDA, TESCO and other UK supermarkets_, re-touched the logos a bit so that it wouldn't be immediately obvious and put them in the game as textures. I'm sorry, I'm not stupid, I know the poster I'm looking at is TESCO's, removing a part of the logo doesn't help your case, I can still read the _"Every Little Helps!"_ bit. I don't think they even bothered with removing the ASDA logo last time I checked, I suggest going to that level and looking yourself. It became a bit of a minigame - my girlfriend and I were looking at in-game textures, trying to figure out which supermarket they originally belonged to. _"That looks like Marks & Spencers!" "Nah, I think it's Morrison's." "Oh yeah..."_. Laziness incarnate.

*EDIT: *You think I'm joking?

In-game poster:


Spoiler











Lidl's poster:


Spoiler











Here's how the process of drawing textures for ZombiU looked like:

Go to Google Graphics
Type in "Supermarket poster"
Steal texture
Re-touch


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe people just expected more of Ubisoft? The game feels like it was made by a team of fresh graduates, it looks, feels and plays amateurish. When you see Ubisoft releasing Far Cry 4 in one hand and ZombiU in the other, you have to stop and wonder whether the game had any resources or talent allocated to it. Here's how I think it went down - a group of devs had an idea about Killer Freaks from Space, some big wig exec in Ubisoft said _"nah, too risky, make it about zombies, people like zombies 'cause The Walking Dead"_ and the team did just that with zero enthusiasm. Let me say this again, bacause I don't think it stuck the first time - the team _scanned posters by ASDA, TESCO and other UK supermarkets_, re-touched the logos a bit so that it wouldn't be immediately obvious and put them in the game as textures. I'm sorry, I'm not stupid, I know the poster I'm looking at is TESCO's, part of the logo doesn't help your case, I can still read the _"Every Little Helps!"_ bit. I don't think they even bothered with removing the ASDA logo last time I checked, I suggest going to that level and looking yourself. It became a bit of a minigame - my girlfriend and I were looking at in-game textures, trying to figure out which supermarket they originally belonged to. _"That looks like Marks & Spencers!" "Nah, I think it's Morrison's." "Oh yeah..."_. Laziness incarnate.


So what if the posters an Tesco poster....? And Ubisoft is making shite games for years, that's nothing surprising, just the huge hate about the game is surprising me. There's no need for it, if you think that its a flop then that's fine but just stop poking everyone's eyes because of it. People feel really offended because of the game which they shouldn't really be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So what if the posters an Tesco poster....? And Ubisoft is making shite games for years, that's nothing surprising, just the huge hate about the game is surprising me. There's no need for it, if you think that its a flop then that's fine but just stop poking everyone's eyes because of it. People feel really offended because of the game which they shouldn't really be.


Are you really asking me why it's a bad thing to take something that someone else made, scan it, edit it a little bit so it's not obvious and then say that you made it? There's a term for it, it's called plagiarism. Someone was literally paid to design that poster, Ubisoft took it, put it in their game and didn't give a flying duck - it's lazy, they couldn't even spring for a fake damned poster, they had to steal one for their amateurish game. It's an example of the level of laziness we're dealing with here, one of many, I might add. The majority of the game was a flatline for me, with the exception of one level - The Nursery is done very competently and whoever made that squeezed a little bit of talent onto this generic game, for which he or she has my thanks.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 30, 2015)

> Let me say this again, bacause I don't think it stuck the first time - the team _scanned posters by ASDA, TESCO and other UK supermarkets_, re-touched the logos a bit so that it wouldn't be immediately obvious and put them in the game as textures. I'm sorry, I'm not stupid, I know the poster I'm looking at is TESCO's, removing a part of the logo doesn't help your case, I can still read the _"Every Little Helps!"_ bit. I don't think they even bothered with removing the ASDA logo last time I checked, I suggest going to that level and looking yourself. It became a bit of a minigame - my girlfriend and I were looking at in-game textures, trying to figure out which supermarket they originally belonged to. _"That looks like Marks & Spencers!" "Nah, I think it's Morrison's." "Oh yeah..."_. Laziness incarnate.


If this is lazyness then we should start criticizing Fallout for stuff like Nuka Cola. I really don't see how this is a legit complaint except maybe if you are working for Tesco. The game designers might've as well wanted to establish parallels to the real world.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> If this is lazyness then we should start criticizing Fallout for stuff like Nuka Cola. I really don't see how this is a legit complaint. The game designers might've as well wanted to establish parallels to the real world.


There's a very big difference between Nuka Cola, which is a satire on Coca-Cola, and including a scanned pre-existing poster in your game, which is a satire on _"working"_.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you really asking me why it's a bad thing to take something that someone else made, scan it, edit it a little bit so it's not obvious and then say that you made it? There's a term for it, it's called plagiarism. Someone was literally paid to design that poster, Ubisoft took it, put it in their game and didn't give a flying duck - it's lazy, they couldn't even spring for a fake damned poster, they had to steal one for their amateurish game. It's an example of the level of laziness we're dealing with here, one of many, I might add. The majority of the game was a flatline for me, with the exception of one level - The Nursery is done very competently and whoever made that squeezed a little bit of talent onto this generic game, for which he or she has my thanks.


I don't really care about posters in games when i need to save my head from zombies, if i cared then i would care about the rocks in Witcher 3 and flaws in many other games.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a very big difference between Nuka Cola, which is a satire on Coca-Cola, and including a scanned pre-existing poster in your game, which is a satire on _"working"_.


yeah it's a satire but it's also what you described. Taking preexisting objects from the real world, slightly changing them and calling it a day. Just because there is satirical background doesn't make it any better. It's funny, sure, but it's still a reskinned Coca Cola just like said supermarket posters.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 30, 2015)

So this will prove that it's the fault of Nintendo fans that Ubisoft's Wii U games didn't sell well, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> yeah it's a satire but it's also what you described. Taking preexisting objects from the real world, slightly changing them and calling it a day. Just because there is satirical background doesn't make it any better. It's funny, sure, but it's still a reskinned Coca Cola just like said supermarket posters.


Except Ubisoft _didn't change them_. They just scanned pre-existing posters and plopped them in game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I don't really care about posters in games when i need to save my head from zombies, if i cared then i would care about the rocks in Witcher 3 and flaws in many other games.


Like I said, this is just an example of the level of laziness of the developers - they didn't care about the details, they just wanted to make something that roughly looks like a game and can be sold to the end-user. I'm purposefully complaining about the minutiae of the game in order not to complain about the glaring issues like the fact that every zombie on-screen seems to have 8 twin sisters or brothers nearby, about how the weapons are uninspiring and generic, and most of all unimportant since you could spend the majority of the game using the bat and you'd be fine, about how the challenge in the game comes from cheap tricks and sheer sizes of the swarms of zombies, about the forced platforming elements that _"sometimes work"_ etc. etc. - there's a lot of _"flaws"_ to talk about, I just don't feel like digging into this pile, so I picked one thing that I found completely absurd and put it in the limelight.


XrosBlader821 said:


> yeah it's a satire but it's also what you described. Taking preexisting objects from the real world, slightly changing them and calling it a day. Just because there is satirical background doesn't make it any better. It's funny, sure, but it's still a reskinned Coca Cola just like said supermarket posters.


This isn't the developers making a poster that _"looks like a TESCO poster"_ as it's the case with Fallout devs and Nuka Cola, it's the developers scanning a bunch of TESCO, Lidl and ASDA posters, brushing out the logos and calling it a day.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Like I said, this is just an example of the level of laziness of the developers - they didn't care about the details, they just wanted to make something that roughly looks like a game and can be sold to the end-user. I'm purposefully complaining about the minutiae of the game in order not to complain about the glaring issues like the fact that every zombie on-screen seems to have 8 twin sisters or brothers nearby, about how the weapons are uninspiring and generic, and most of all unimportant since you could spend the majority of the game using the bat and you'd be fine, about how the challenge in the game comes from cheap tricks and sheer sizes of the swarms of zombies, about the forced platforming elements that _"sometimes work"_ etc. etc. - there's a lot of _"flaws"_ to talk about, I just don't feel like digging into this pile, so I picked one thing that I found completely absurd and put it in the limelight.


I don't know about them, until i try it can't say anything bad/good about it.
And about the poster thing, the game things are happening in London aka UK. In the same UK where's Tesco, that's why they didn't cared much about it. There was no need for a change. They could have called it Tenco and it would be still the same, people would say " Ohh its Tesco actually! " just like they say " Ohh its Coca Cola actually! " with Nuka-Cola.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I don't know about them, until i try it can't say anything bad/good about it.
> And about the poster thing, the game things are happening in London aka UK In the same UK where's Tesco, that's why they didn't cared much about it. There was no need for a change. They could have called Tenco and it would be still the same, people say say " Ohh its Tesco actually! " just like they say " Ohh its Coca Cola! " with Nuka-Cola.


You're completely missing my point. You don't scan a pre-existing poster and say _"I made this texture"_. You didn't. Lemme go scan a Mario poster, print it and start selling it. _"I made that! It's... Merio! My OG character! Want a poster?"_.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You're completely missing my point. You don't scan a pre-existing poster and say _"I made this texture"_. You didn't. Lemme go scan a Mario poster, print it and start selling it. _"I made that! It's... Merio! My OG character! Want a poster?"_.


Did they really say that THEY made the poster? They just put it there to make it more "realistic"
You're just making a big thing of it, its just a small thing to nitpick and its really not important at all. What important is how the game feels and plays.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You're completely missing my point. You don't scan a pre-existing poster and say _"I made this texture"_. You didn't. Lemme go scan a Mario poster, print it and start selling it. _"I made that! It's... Merio! My OG character! Want a poster?"_.


okay maybe I missed that part but I still don't think it's that big of a deal for the player. Unless this game is all about immersion, where your complaint would've made much more sense.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jul 30, 2015)

ZombiU is a great game.  I don't know why it receives so much hate.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 30, 2015)

nice to see the game reach a wider audience, I enjoyed my run through on it


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Did they really say that THEY made the poster? They just put it there to make it more "realistic" You're just making a big thing of it, its just a small thing to nitpick and its really not important at all. What important is how the game feels and plays.


Yes, they did, because they released a game claiming that its content is original when it's not. I'm illustrating a point here - it's a lazily made game created by people who didn't care, to the point that they got their textures from a Google image search - something I expect an indie dev to do, not a serious studio. There's a difference between making something look like something else and stealing something.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, they did, because they released a game claiming that its content is original when it's not. I'm illustrating a point here - it's a lazily made game created by people who didn't care, to the point that they got their textures from a Google image search - something I expect an indie dev to do, not a serious studio. There's a difference between making something look like something else and stealing something.


Not even Indie devs do that. And welp i'm out of arguments. I'm not saying that its good that they did that but i don't care if a Lidl poster is in the game where the main focus is actually the atmosphere and the gameplay. I don't see the poster as a major flaw of the game but just something that shouldn't be in the first place. With or without it, i don't really care. Won't stop me to try the game lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Not even Indie devs do that. And welp i'm out of arguments. I'm not saying that its good that they did that but i don't care if a Lidl poster is in the game where the main focus is actually the atmosphere and the gameplay. I don't see the poster as a major flaw of the game but just something that shouldn't be in the first place. With or without it, i don't really care. Won't stop me to try the game lol.


It's not about the poster, it's about the attitude the creators had towards their project. This is just a symptom of a bigger problem, I don't care about the posters, I care about the fact that the devs clearly wanted to push the game out of the gate as quickly as possible to focus on titles they actually cared about. Here's for hoping that the game at least gets a nice graphical update and maybe they'll polish it into something decent with additional content.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not about the poster, it's about the attitude the creators had towards their project. This is just a symptom of a bigger problem, I don't care about the posters, I care about the fact that the devs clearly wanted to push the game out of the gate as quickly as possible to focus on titles they actually cared about. Here's for hoping that the game at least gets a nice graphical update and maybe they'll polish it into something decent with additional content.


Yeah i get it, i'm not a fan of it either when they cheap it out, but your attitude during the whole thread was " Game is very bad " which i found biased. The poster is something that i don't want to focus, the game is the thing that i care about. I still can't say that i agree with you until i play the game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2015)

ZombiU is a solid survival horror game and is anything but shitty/mediocre/generic or whatever buzzwords you guys are throwing out. Its a pretty good game and a nice addition to the PS4/One's library.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 31, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> There won't be a physical release of the game, only digital.



Wii U version is still superior then.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

The YouTube section of Zombi(U) is quite heated. 



grossaffe said:


> So this will prove that it's the fault of Nintendo fans that Ubisoft's Wii U games didn't sell well, right?


Just goes to prove once again Wii U owners don't support third party games.



tbb043 said:


> Wii U version is still superior then.


Because it has a physical release? That's completely irrelevant to people who've switched to the digital format.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2015)

On the Vita and Wii U, Yeah Physical release feels like a surperior version due to the memory cards bollocks and Wii U whopping flash memory.
On PS4 and Xbone this isn't and Issue and ever since Steam I don't believe there are that many people who buy physical PC games anymore.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> On the Vita and Wii U, Yeah Physical release feels like a surperior version due to the memory cards bollocks and Wii U whopping flash memory.
> On PS4 and Xbone this isn't and Issue and ever since Steam I don't believe there are that many people who buy physical PC games anymore.


The ideal memory card for Vita is either 32GB or 64GB anything like 8GB or 16GB and you're asking for trouble since it'll run out quickly.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The ideal memory card for Vita is either 32GB or 64GB anything like 8GB or 16GB and you're asking for trouble since it'll run out quickly.


Tell me about it. My 16 gig memory card came with the Vita bundle but I would love so much to have a 64 Gig card. After 3 Retail games all that fits on it are smaller games/Indies or PSP/PS1 games. really sucks.


----------



## zeromission80 (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 STFU ALREADY like the individual in the beginning of the thread said if you had fun playing the game. .....wait for it THAT'S THE TAKE AWAY FROM THE GAME... kids these days...


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Anyone who says this game is great is out of their bloody mind - it had the potential to be good, but they botched it hard. It stinks of lazyness from a mile - they were even too lazy to make their own posters for the supermarket area and nicked posters from ASDA and TESCO instead. The game feels unfinished, it's cheap garbage, and that comes from someone who played it from cover to cover. All Ubisoft is doing here is trying to salvage the game since it bombed like a lead zeppelin, they want their money back, so they're re-releasing it as soon as the exclusivity agreement (which was no doubt in place) is void. Compared to the likes of The Last of Us this is bottom-of-the-barrel in terms of zombie games - a genre that's already tired and boring.


Whoa, Whoa, WHOA! What do you have against Led Zeppelin?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

zeromission80 said:


> Foxi4 STFU ALREADY like the individual in the beginning of the thread said if you had fun playing the game. .....wait for it THAT'S THE TAKE AWAY FROM THE GAME... kids these days...


Is it that time of the month again?


----------



## zeromission80 (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Is it that time of the month again?



Thats original....


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

I just came here to read comments


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

zeromission80 said:


> Thats original....


You sounded real mad and you know why's that, don't you? Take a pill. It solves everything.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You sounded real mad and you know why's that, don't you? Take a pill. It solves everything.


Real mature.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2015)

Yay for a lazy port to other consoles without any notable changes. Sounds very familiar..lazy/rushed ports....oh I know, Watch_dogs on the Wii U


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Take a pill. It solves everything.


Cyanide will do that for ya. =D


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 31, 2015)

Four pages, but aside from the expected debate on thoughts on the game*, it's only T-hug who raises the only question worth thinking about: HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO PLAY THIS WITH JUST ONE SCREEN???

The tensity in the game was the fact that just about everything had you look away from your main television screen a lot. Just letting the map screen, scan screen, inventory and so on pan over the main screen won't bring the same result (the very fact that you could glimpse it was what made it so tense). But it's like I'm the only one interested to see how that plays out.



*wiicube knows damn well his opinion isn't everyone else's. He just ignores what others say.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Four pages, but aside from the expected debate on thoughts on the game*, it's only T-hug who raises the only question worth thinking about: HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO PLAY THIS WITH JUST ONE SCREEN???
> 
> The tensity in the game was the fact that just about everything had you look away from your main television screen a lot. Just letting the map screen, scan screen, inventory and so on pan over the main screen won't bring the same result (the very fact that you could glimpse it was what made it so tense). But it's like I'm the only one interested to see how that plays out.
> 
> *wiicube knows damn well his opinion isn't everyone else's. He just ignores what others say.


This can be solved very easily. Ever seen Minecraft? Notice how the character has to look down to see the map? The same can be done with the "game pad", or, knowing Ubisoft, they'll just get rid of those game elements/replace them with something else.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> This can be solved very easily. Ever seen Minecraft? Notice how the character has to look down to see the map? The same can be done with the "game pad", or, knowing Ubisoft, they'll just get rid of those game elements/replace them with something else.


In the case of Splatoon if Nintendo had made the WUPC (as well as Wiimote + Nunchuk) usable for the story mode and online mode how'd it work? Simple.

They'd just need to add the mini-map to the TV (like Mario Kart 8 has one), then for the quick jump on the map press two shoulder buttons, choose the location and bam there you go. It's something that would've worked but they decided to use the pointless GamePad to say a game uses it in "unique" and "interesting" ways.

So yeah, there's always methods around it. GenericZombiGameNoLongerAWiiUExclusive is no stranger to it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 31, 2015)

It is just porting. Disappointment. Ubisoft is lazy and looks for extra money out of our pockets. NO THANKS!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 31, 2015)

I wonder if they have tweaked the combat and weapon set a bit for this re-release. From the reviews I read that is what really dragged this game down a lot, you only had a cricket bat as a mele weapon and every single zombie took 4 hits to kill every time. If the combat was more dynamic with a better variety of weapons this game should at least be some fun to play.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I wonder if they have tweaked the combat and weapon set a bit for this re-release. From the reviews I read that is what really dragged this game down a lot, you only had a cricket bat as a mele weapon and every single zombie took 4 hits to kill every time. If the combat was more dynamic with a better variety of weapons this game should at least be some fun to play.





http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/07/3...ont page)&utm_content=1&utm_campaign=Blogroll


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2015)

I remember this game! I remember it felt slow to the point of making playing DayZ on a empty server look like a fast paced shooter, and I remember getting stuck at a early point in the game for several hours simply because the clunky parkour system kept getting me killed while trying to defend an objective with only a cricket bat. Anyone who's ever played other zombie games have a GOOD memory of this game?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just wanted to say that they cut online multiplayer for the game.... yay ubisoft....


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2015)

less of a problem on Playstation 4 if it has Local MP, which I doubt.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 31, 2015)

Multiplayer on this game had potential but wasn't explored nearly enough.. Still, made for a couple of fun hours with the lads on release...
Singleplayer? Can tell it's a Ubisoft game!  Rather like multiplayer it COULD have been excellent.... but screams missed opportunity much in the same way Watchdogs does. Running around fighting for your life by repeatedly hitting em with a cricket bat might be quite a realistic scenario should something like that ever happen, but doesn't make for a great game at all. This release won't turn the franchise round either, clearly it's gonna be untouched (other than slightly more purdy graffix perhaps), so there won't be any drastic work on the controls, which means it won't even transfer from the Wii U well either. Don't think I'll be buying! 

EDIT: Ah, just read we have a shovel and a nail bat in the melee inventory now - erm, 'yaaay?'


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> EDIT: Ah, just read we have a shovel and a nail bat in the melee inventory now - erm, 'yaaay?'


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Multiplayer on this game had potential but wasn't explored nearly enough.. Still, made for a couple of fun hours with the lads on release...
> Singleplayer? Can tell it's a Ubisoft game!  Rather like multiplayer it COULD have been excellent.... but screams missed opportunity much in the same way Watchdogs does. Running around fighting for your life by repeatedly hitting em with a cricket bat might be quite a realistic scenario should something like that ever happen, but doesn't make for a great game at all. This release won't turn the franchise round either, clearly it's gonna be untouched (other than slightly more purdy graffix perhaps), so there won't be any drastic work on the controls, which means it won't even transfer from the Wii U well either. Don't think I'll be buying!
> 
> EDIT: Ah, just read we have a shovel and a nail bat in the melee inventory now - erm, 'yaaay?'


The scenario where shambling corpses with the combined speed and strength of a paper bag is not realistic to begin with, so the argument kinda falls flat. If the horde defeats the military with automatic rifles and tanks at their disposal, what's a cricket bat gonna do? The realistic scenario, if we pretend that zombies are real, would be people closing their front doors and letting the army drive over everything in armored APC's lol. Zombies are not terribly efficient at opening hatches, y'know.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cricket bats are a bit heavy so if there really was a zombie apocalypse in real life.. I'd go with a sharpened katana than a stupid baseball bat.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Cricket bats are a bit heavy so if there really was a zombie apocalypse in real life.. I'd go with a sharpened katana than a stupid baseball bat.


You generally find sharpened katana lying around?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> You generally find sharpened katana lying around?


Buying one isn't necessarily hard if you know where.

Btw, Cricket's a really boring sport, imo.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Buying one isn't necessarily hard if you know where.


There's probably not gonna be much purchasing of anything in a zombie apocalypse.


> Btw, Cricket's a really boring sport, imo.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Buying an authentic one to have in display has always been something satisfying, although I haven't yet because I don't want to spend money on such a thing.

One of my uncle's got this kind of equipment and more but he's a bit of a screw loose so rather not be around him (to top it off he also grows weed and tobacco).


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 31, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> There's probably not gonna be much purchasing of anything in a zombie apocalypse.



This was literally the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

If you could pick any weapon you want, why would you ever pick a melee one that requires you to face the infected head-on at close range and not a tank, a jet, or, I don't know, a huge-ass gunship? Even a boat would be better, seeing that zombies can't swim. You guys woukd die on the frontline with your sharp and blunt sticks, meanwhile I'd be chillin' on a military ship in the middle of the ocean with provisions for years and a bunch of bitches, saving the human race in style.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 31, 2015)

grossaffe said:


>



Heh, but I've been thinking a bit more about this whole melee weapons in Zombi thing - now both new weapons have extra range (shovel the most), and both will be able to hit multiple enemies at once... but is that a good thing anyway? If Zombi is going for a more realistic physics kinda thing, how would a shovel or baseball bat, realistically, send multiple enemies flying? If ZombiU did one thing kind of right, is was at least some attempt at 'realism'. Now it's gonna be another me-too Zombie game (and a fukkin bad un at that!)


Foxi4 said:


> ....(blah, followed by) Zombies are not terribly efficient at opening hatches, y'know.


...really?! Coz the last zombie I spoke to said he had no problems whatsoever opening hatches - he had more trouble with a pint spilling onto his shirt when trying to drink it..... are the zombies round your neck of the woods simply a bit dim witted? Why would that not surprise me....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> ...really?! Coz the last zombie I spoke to said he had no problems whatsoever opening hatches - he had more trouble with a pint spilling onto his shirt when trying to drink it..... are the zombies round your neck of the woods simply a bit dim witted? Why would that not surprise me....


Good luck opening an APC hatch from the outside with nothing but your hands.  Scrubz fight with shovels, winners sail the ocean in a nuclear vessel with fuel 'fo yearz, waiting for the whole zombie apocalypse nonsense to blow over.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Good luck opening an APC hatch from the outside with nothing but your hands.  Scrubz fight with shovels, winners sail the ocean in a nuclear vessel with fuel 'fo yearz, waiting for the whole zombie apocalypse nonsense to blow over.


Until fo yearz is ova and tpdem zombis get ya dawg


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Until fo yearz is ova and tpdem zombis get ya dawg


By that time I'll live my life to the fullest - they're likely to perish of starvation before Flagship Foxtrot's food and fuel supply is depleted. MRE's fo' yearz, yo. ;O; Worst-case scenario there's always the Vault-tec option. Overseer Foxi sounds like an apt title.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> By that time I'll live my life to the fullest - they're likely to perish of starvation before Flagship Foxtrot's food and fuel supply is depleted. MRE's fo' yearz, yo. ;O; Worst-case scenario there's always the Vault-tec option. Overseer Foxi sounds like an apt title.


Dawg yo being a damm fool dawg! Ya know what ima saying dawg? Fo no you do not dawg.*Your boizzle won't lizzle thizzle long *


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Dawg yo being a damm fool dawg! Ya know what ima saying dawg? Fo no you do not dawg.*Your boizzle won't lizzle thizzle long *


I dunno maygn, my "lizzle" will be diligently polished by my Slave Leia outfit-wearing bichizlles, I'm cool with that even if only for 2 months.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I dunno maygn, my "lizzle" will be diligently polished by my Slave Leia outfit-wearing bichizlles, I'm cool with that even if only for 2 months.


*Cool dizzle thizzle dizzle gizzle is sizzle lizzle f. Yo a smizzle mf dizzle wizzle yo idizzle n shizzle 

Long live snoop Dogg!?!*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 31, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I think the point is that people who didn't enjoyed the game are bashing this game more than this games deserves since there are far worse games that deserve the hate more.
> Nobody claims "they struck gold" most people who liked this game are aware that it is very very flawed.


The issue is that those games aren't rearing their ugly heads... ZombiU was terrible. It was fun for like... 5 minutes... Then you realize that you should have only spent maybe $10 on it... Brand new... In the eshop. There's no reason for it to come to this gen. At all.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> The issue is that those games aren't rearing their ugly heads... ZombiU was terrible. It was fun for like... 5 minutes... Then you realize that you should have only spent maybe $10 on it... Brand new... In the eshop. There's no reason for it to come to this gen. At all.


The sad thing is there are chumps who would say "your enjoyment of a game should not factor in the amount of money you spend on it".
But yeah I can understand how disappointing it can be when you bought it on launch for the full price. Main reason why I don't buy EA's games on launch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 1, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The sad thing is there are chumps who would say "your enjoyment of a game should not factor in the amount of money you spend on it".
> But yeah I can understand how disappointing it can be when you bought it on launch for the full price. Main reason why I don't buy EA's games on launch.



I was talking about the quality of the game. I can have a blast with a $5 game.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 1, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> I was talking about the quality of the game. I can have a blast with a $5 game.


Hey I can have a blast with some of the Free stuff on a freaking smartphone despite hating Touch controlls.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> If you could pick any weapon you want, why would you ever pick a melee one that requires you to face the infected head-on at close range and not a tank, a jet, or, I don't know, a huge-ass gunship? Even a boat would be better, seeing that zombies can't swim. You guys woukd die on the frontline with your sharp and blunt sticks, meanwhile I'd be chillin' on a military ship in the middle of the ocean with provisions for years and a bunch of bitches, saving the human race in style.



I'd rather just get a flight to Andorra and live in the mountains, but Andorra doesn't have airports so it's a bit of a pickle.


----------



## ShinAbo (Aug 1, 2015)

The original Zombi on the Amiga was fun


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Aug 1, 2015)

Next year: Zombi 2! Available on all platforms but Wii U because fuck the original audience!

_It's gonna be Resident Evil: Revelations all over again..._


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Next year: Zombi 2! Available on all platforms but Wii U because fuck the original audience!
> 
> _It's gonna be Resident Evil: Revelations all over again..._


It's not Ubisoft's fault and also keep in mind, they don't release "mature" games on Wii U anymore.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You know you've struck gold when you start comparing the game to the worst instead of the best. Playing ZombiU is like being the third-best player on the losing team - nothing to boast about, but hey! There are some worse players, like the kid with chronic asthma! ;O;


All UBI games feel generic ans samey under the hood.
I'm sssssooooooooooooooo tired of AC and ever openworld game made by UBI soft.
They are in basis all the same.
Zombi U is different on WIIU, on other systems I do not think they can get away with this game.
The gamepad was a great way to ante up the tension is some scenes.
The game is far to hard for me enjoy fully, though. IN the end it nailed the "having to survive in a post zombi apocalyptic world.".
Once your Die, you die and are being zombiefied. The game takes its elf far to serious.

You should not have mentioned the asthma part. as a reporter you should be subjective.
Saying in away that sick people are weaker by default I personally find offending.
A relative of mine died of asthma, far to young but, he could beat me at mind games any day, let alone simple console gaming.
He matured way to early because of his sickness, finding reasons to live for every day.
You comment sads me in a way...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's not Ubisoft's fault and also keep in mind, they don't release "mature" games on Wii U anymore.


Although a very bad game, devil's third is being released on WiiU.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


> All UBI games feel generic ans samey under the hood.
> I'm sssssooooooooooooooo tired of AC and ever openworld game made by UBI soft.
> They are in basis all the same.
> Zombi U is different on WIIU, on other systems I do not think they can get away with this game.
> ...


I'm sorry that my comparison triggered your memories and I feel for you and your relative with asthma who sadly passed away, however the comparison, although insensitive, still stands. As a reporter I have to be objective, not subjective - personal feelings don't matter when weighing pros and cons, and upon weighing them I've concluded that this game is objectively mediocre. The only tension the gamepad provided was not being able to move when you're browsing the inventory and that's trivial to replicate, it's a mechanic present in DayZ and State of Decay.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2015)

Pondering it all further it seems Ubisoft might be taking a similar path to the later years of ID in making good game engines and games to show that off, even if they are not great games in the end. Hopefully this will be the improve a base aspect side of things rather than a slapdash port, I am not hopeful though.



Foxi4 said:


> I'm sorry that my comparison triggered your memories and I feel for you and your relative with asthma who sadly passed away, however the comparison, although insensitive, still stands. As a reporter I have to be objective, not subjective - personal feelings don't matter when weighing pros and cons, and upon weighing them I've concluded that this game is objectively mediocre. The only tension the gamepad provided was not being able to move when you're browsing the inventory and that's trivial to replicate, it's a mechanic present in DayZ and State of Decay.



Bloody hell Foxi4, your about turn there damn near gave me a heart attack, we hired you to be a cancer upon the optimism that the news section shows. Anyway I had better calm down lest I have a stroke and wind up forgetting who I am.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Bloody hell Foxi4, your about turn there damn near gave me a heart attack, we hired you to be a cancer upon the optimism that the news section shows. Anyway I had better calm down lest I have a stroke and wind up forgetting who I am.


Cancer doesn't even begin to describe the level of malice and vitriol I have in stock. ;O;


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


> Although a very bad game, devil's third is being released on WiiU.



Bayonetta 2 came out in 2014 and it's a mature game on Wii U. We should not speak of shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Bayonetta 2 came out in 2014 and it's a mature game on Wii U. We should not speak of shit.


It's been 3 years, I think the time for optimism is over and we can jot down the Wii U as a console that just wasn't adapted by the mature audience, much like we can jot down the PSVita as a handheld that won't get a lot of AAA content. Lessons learned, time to move on.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's been 3 years, I think the time for optimism is over and we can jot down the Wii U as a console that just wasn't adapted by the mature audience, much like we can jot down the PSVita as a handheld that won't get a lot of AAA content. Lessons learned, time to move on.


IIRC on E3 2012 (or was it 2011?) Nintendo intended the Wii U to be targeted at the hardcore gamers but just look at how it turned out to be.

WUPC was halfway there with the lack of a voicechat port and analogue triggers.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Bayonetta 2 came out in 2014 and it's a mature game on Wii U. We should not speak of shit.


Bayonetta 2 is seriously the best exclusive the Wii U has, and possibly ever will have... the only game I could think of that MIGHT have a chance of unseating it in my mind is Zelda U, sow we'll see how that goes.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Bayonetta 2 is seriously the best exclusive the Wii U has, and possibly ever will have... the only game I could think of that MIGHT have a chance of unseating it in my mind is Zelda U, sow we'll see how that goes.


That'll probably not be so much of an exclusive, just remember what happened to Twilight Princess.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 2, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That'll probably not be so much of an exclusive, just remember what happened to Twilight Princess.


Remember what happened with every single other Zelda game that got delayed?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Remember what happened with every single other Zelda game that got delayed?


It's now TBD'd so even more likely to be TP'd.

Still for 2016 there should be a few Wii U games to look out for.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 2, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's now TBD'd so even more likely to be TP'd.


How can you declare probability when you know almost nothing about any of the factors involved?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 2, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> How can you declare probability when you know almost nothing about any of the factors involved?



Wii U commercial failure - Check!
Zelda Wii U profitable - Check!

So tell me, why would Nintendo keep Zelda Wii U as a Wii U exclusive knowingly that Wii U has sold so poorly? N's not that stupid and to make up for it even the amiibos have reached 14mil.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 2, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Wii U commercial failure - Check!
> Zelda Wii U profitable - Check!
> 
> So tell me, why would Nintendo keep Zelda Wii U as a Wii U exclusive knowingly that Wii U has sold so poorly? N's not that stupid and to make up for it even the amiibos have reached 14mil.


We know absolutely nothing about the Wii U's successor.  We don't know when it comes out.  We don't know how similar its architecture is and how easy it would be to port.  We don't know what it's controller will be, nor do we know how fully how Zelda U plans on making use of the gamepad which will greatly affect its ability to be played on another system.  You are simply jumping to conclusions on baseless speculation.


----------



## kehkou (Aug 3, 2015)

In another light, Ubi pulled a reverse Watchdogs and delayed the other versions of ZombiU for 3 years. No one will see it that way though.


----------

